# Durable reel under $200 from Cabelas



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have over $200 to Cabelas in gift cards but I am not gonna have enough money for a good rod and and reel this Christmas. I was going to buy a Colton rod for $200 and a reel at Cabelas with my gift cards. I waned a reel that was made for saltwater that wasn't astronomically expensive..me and the owner of Colton (who is a very great guy who grew up on the Texas coast) were emailing back and forth and this is what he emailed me about his new Terrapin reel coming out in late January or early February. 

"Lighter weight, same or more power than the torrent, 100% sealed system, smoother (basically zero startup) can be buried in the sand and go right back to fishing it! three sizes: 5-6-7, 7-8-9, 10-12 It's gonna **** off a lot of other reel manufacturers. Very unique in its design"

This reel is equivalent to a Tibor or an Abel for hundreds less since its factory direct and that cuts out the middle man like Bass Pro. It doesn't give them a chance to make 50% on everything they sell. He said that it would cost $80 to $100 more than the Torrent but with the Christmas sale it would be about 100 dollars off....I'm kinda ranting about how this great new reel will be....I don't have enough money for it now but I will be willing to buy a cheaper reel that will last at least a year so I can save up for the better one next Christmas....any suggestions on a cheaper reel that is from Cabelas that will last a year in the salt? I may also want to use it for a backup after I buy the better reel....also y'all might want to check out the Colton website they have a huge sale every Christmas from November 15th to January 15th 40% off already great priced rods and 30% off great prices reels.

And for anybody who sais that he is just giving me a sales pitch and he is just trying to make money off of people....everybody knows that if he only cared about money, he would have sold out to a Chinese company or make his reels in China which they aren't, and he would have made a deal with stores to sell it through them and he would make more money that way too!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Check out the WLx on sale through their bargain basement sales:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...nknown;cat105591780;cat105763680;cat105764580

I've got a few of them and really like the. Very durable anodized finish and great drag.

Pete A.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

*" This reel is equivalent to a Tibor or an Abel "*

That's a pretty bold statement. How many thousands of tarpon have been caught using the 10-12 weight models?

My vote for an inexpensive, light weight redfish reel is the Lamson Konic.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Stuart said:


> *" This reel is equivalent to a Tibor or an Abel "*
> 
> That's a pretty bold statement. How many thousands of tarpon have been caught using the 10-12 weight models?
> 
> My vote for an inexpensive, light weight redfish reel is the Lamson Konic.


Well maybe not equivalent but close in quality...we'll see...I hope it's good though because I'd rather pay $350 than $700 for a reel that can compete with Tibors and Abels

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Pete A. said:


> Check out the WLx on sale through their bargain basement sales:
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...nknown;cat105591780;cat105763680;cat105764580
> 
> ...


These just went on sale. this is what I'm getting for sure. I was even gonna but it without the sale. glad I waited

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Look if you go to Cabelas in Buda/Kyle or Ft. Worth you have to go to the in-store Bargain Cave. Lots of deals for the careful observant shopper.

Beware as almost all the fly rods there are broken in some way or the other however I've gotten all my WLx's there for cheap. Just picked up a couple of their top Cabelas brand fly lines for $13 each. One can never ever have too many extra lines.

Often they have rod tubes for $10, seems lots of customers and clerks forget to get this when purchasing. Mixed bag of brands but I love TFO's and build rods so this is a great. Have a couple of 2pc rods that I found tubes for. Its a mixed bag of brands, colors, etc. Most are for 4ps 9'-0" rods.

Below is a pic of couple I have and 'expertly" labeled. One's a Cabelas, other a Reddington.

Pete A.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't forget Cabela's Prestige Premiere Line of Reels? They too are built for Cabelas by Lamson same as the WLx.

They are Cast Aluminum but have a very smooth Drag. And, they too are on sale for only $50 each. In Austin there is also an 8wt Spare spool for only $25.

Should last the year you are looking for.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Crow's Nest said:


> Don't forget Cabela's Prestige Premiere Line of Reels? They too are built for Cabelas by Lamson same as the WLx.
> 
> They are Cast Aluminum but have a very smooth Drag. And, they too are on sale for only $50 each. In Austin there is also an 8wt Spare spool for only $25.
> 
> Should last the year you are looking for.


The Prestige Premier reel will not hold up in the salt. It has a great drag out of the box and is a fantastic affordable freshwater reel, but the salt will kill it after a few trips with even careful use.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Pete A. said:


> Look if you go to Cabelas in Buda/Kyle or Ft. Worth you have to go to the in-store Bargain Cave. Lots of deals for the careful observant shopper.
> 
> Beware as almost all the fly rods there are broken in some way or the other however I've gotten all my WLx's there for cheap. Just picked up a couple of their top Cabelas brand fly lines for $13 each. One can never ever have too many extra lines.
> 
> ...


The wlx is just on sale I think..not for the bargain cave but just a normal sale...might look for line in the bargain cave though..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

BrandonFox said:


> The Prestige Premier reel will not hold up in the salt. It has a great drag out of the box and is a fantastic affordable freshwater reel, but the salt will kill it after a few trips with even careful use.


If Dunked repeatedly I would agree. But for a years use in normal conditions it should work well for a couple years if not more. It is sealed fairly well, like the WLx and othe Lamson Reels, and would work well fishing from a boat or wading when not being dunked often.

If you have personally used these reels, I would love to hear your experience as the OP stated that he was looking for a reel that will hold him for a year until he could blow the big bucks on an obviously superior Reel setup? My opinion is that this reel fits his requirement and then some.

What was your Saltwater experience with this reel?

Not trying to put you on the spot but find myself int he same situation as the OP as I have an 11/12 WLx setup and now wanting set up a 10wt. I could buy another 11/12 WLx for $100 or, for the same money, the 10wt Premiere for 2X$50.

Cabelas Fly Shop personell state the Premier is a good entry Saltwater reel.

Thanks


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Crow's Nest said:


> If Dunked repeatedly I would agree. But for a years use in normal conditions it should work well for a couple years if not more. It is sealed fairly well, like the WLx and othe Lamson Reels, and would work well fishing from a boat or wading when not being dunked often.
> 
> If you have personally used these reels, I would love to hear your experience as the OP stated that he was looking for a reel that will hold him for a year until he could blow the big bucks on an obviously superior Reel setup? My opinion is that this reel fits his requirement and then some.
> 
> ...


No worries!

I used them as a starter reel when I got my first 8 wt and started fly fishing in the salt. The reason I chose the PP was because of the price and claims on being a good entry saltwater reel by Cabelas. The first reel froze up after a full day of fishing on the bow of a boat, no dunking at all. Cabelas does have great customer service, so a quick phone call and they had another on the way. The second one didn't make it past the second day of fishing, again no dunking or abuse, or sadly any fish. Cabelas sent me a third replacement, but I keep it as a freshwater only setup.

I just want the OP to be aware of my experiences with the reel, and save him some headache if possible. To you and the OP, take a look at the Okuma SLV reels. I fish an 8 in the salt and just purchased a 10, they have held up fine so far and have a very smooth drag. They usually run around $75 and are often on sale.

Brandon


----------

